# Can anyone help?



## kate1975 (Oct 29, 2009)

I am doing a college assignment on degus and have to write a report on the animals behaviour and emotional state. i have to include the following- 

Level of interest 
facial expressions 
body postures
vocal and olfactory signals
interaction with other animals

Can anyone help?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

You cheat :blush2:  lol  hope ya find some answers hun


----------

